# !Pero que buena forma de soldar!



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola amigso, navegando por la red me encontre con este video en el cual muestran como soldan los profesionales.





Se ve que estan muy bien surtidos de herramienta y con su plumita de flux se hacen maravillas.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 4, 2012)

Qué es ese gel que le ponen a las patas?


----------



## elgriego (Feb 4, 2012)

Maravilloso  Casi igual a la manera en que desolde un sinto de un lcd ,para arreglarle el conector de antena,el otro dia.


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 4, 2012)

Donde lo venden se ve bueno


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 4, 2012)

Soldadura Lead Free: Si
Flux: Si
Lupa: Si
Alta luz para trabajar: Si

Mantener la punta del cautín *Impecable*: ...

Creo que es hora de buscar Puntas Cerámicas.

Excelente vídeo MastodonteMan

Saludos al foro!


----------



## BKAR (Feb 4, 2012)

tacatomon, esa cosita o liquido se llama flux??
alparecer deja un muchisimo mejor acabado que la grasa se soldar
nunca había visto una punta de soldar con un huequito por decirlo asi
excelente video!!!
siempre me olvido de comprar esa "cinta" de cobre ..tampoco se como se llama...


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 4, 2012)

parece una mini pistola de aire caliente 
Si es una pistola de calor:
Steinel HG3002LCDKIT with 39mm reflector 14mm reflector and 9mm reduction nozzles


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 4, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Soldadura Lead Free: Si
> Flux: Si
> Lupa: Si
> Alta luz para trabajar: Si
> ...


concuerdo..              .


----------



## BKAR (Feb 4, 2012)

a que te refieres con puntas cerámicas??


----------



## djwash (Feb 4, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> a que te refieres con puntas cerámicas??











Un soldador decente tiene punta ceramica, puede ser de esos chinos de $15AR, pero con punta ceramica se puede soldar perfecto, y su no las golpeas duran mucho...


----------



## maezca (Feb 4, 2012)

> soldan



no se dice "soldan" sino: sueldan 

__

Me impresiona la facilidad con la que sueldan.. 
ese gel es flux?
donde aplican el estaño, por que no lo vi?(en los ic smd)


----------



## BKAR (Feb 4, 2012)

djwash..hace poco me compre una pistola con punta similar..era uno japones estaba algo carito, pero q buen aparato conseguí...juro que para mi era "punta de plata" a ese tipo de puntas, pero ahora ya se la deferencia gracias!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 5, 2012)

Pues a lo que investigue, usan cautines de muuuuuuy buena calidad, es este:





HAKKO FM-203

Esos cautines tienen regulador de temperatura con indicadores digitales, se le conectan 2 cosas a la caja madre (no se para que pero se puede), ademas tiene una cantidad de accesorios para dicho cautin y las puntas que usa son de muy buena calidad porque ,como dicen, las puntas se mantienen impecables y tambien son de formas especiales para las soldaduras.






A como quisiera tener mi laboratorio asi de bien surtido de herramientas, empezando por el cautin 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash (Feb 5, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> Me impresiona la facilidad con la que sueldan..
> ese gel es flux?
> donde aplican el estaño, por que no lo vi?(en los ic smd)



Si, debe ser como el flux, se ve que no deja residuos, el hecho de no dejar residuos creo que se debe a que sueldan con la temperatura justa, a veces nuestros soldadores trabajan a mucha temperatura (unos grados de mas) y "queman" el flux dejando ese liquido ambar.

El estaño va en la punta, es necesario solo un poco ya que con ese "flux" queda la cantidad justa de estaño en las patas de los ic...


Usan Estaciones de soldadura, no es algo fuera de lo comun, pero si se escapa del presupuesto de muchos aficionados, y hasta no es necesario para muchos, es necesario para un taller, soldadura smd o de presicion similar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> no se dice "soldan" sino: sueldan



  
Silvio *SOLDAN *no es lo mismo que Silvio *SUELDAN*...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2012)

Por eso la punta hueca. Se deposita ahí el estaño, y con el flux a la temperatura adecuada la soldadura se logar de una pasada y sin dejar residuos.

Excelente...


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 5, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Pues a lo que investigue, usan cautines de muuuuuuy buena calidad, es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bellezas


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 5, 2012)

debido a mi trabajo soldo (o sueldo) smd, no me queda muy profecional que digamos pero me defiendo, lo que hago almenos yo es colocar una pequeña capa de soldadura donde va a ir montado el integrado limpio pongo flux en pasta y entonces si coloco el integrado y vuelvo a limpiar, si ubo exeso limpio con malla


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

madre mia! mi cautin habeces tiene la punta tan sucia que  no derrete el estaño, y tengo que limpiarla y en el peor de los casos pasarle una muy fina lija!  ya me gustaria tener uno de esos!


----------



## djwash (Feb 5, 2012)

DavidMJ dijo:


> madre mia! mi cautin habeces tiene la putna tan sucia que  no derrete el estaño, y tengo q limpiarla y en el peor d los casos pasarle una muy fina lija!  ya me gustaria tener uno de esos!



Ponele una punta ceramica, vas a notar un cambio importante, pero eso si, a esa no le pases lija, con un pedazo de resina y a veces virulana queda limpia...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2012)

Yo ya pregunté en todos lo comercios de mi ciudad. Ni rastro de puntas individuales o Cautines/Pistolas/Estaciones de soldadura con puntas cerámicas... Para llorar.

Veré si con los proveedores internacionales hay más oportunidad. Ya no quiero más puntas negras.


----------



## djwash (Feb 5, 2012)

Aca se consiguen sueltas, las puntas solas de varias formas, le dicen ceramicas pero he leido por ahi que no deben marcar continuidad, pero la que tengo si marca, en fin, las que se consiguen aca son como la de la foto que subi mas atras, y salen 5 obamas mas o menos y duran mucho...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2012)

La otra, sería comprar soldarores chinos con puntas cerámicas. En Dealextreme podría ser. Total. Se ahorra uno algunos pesos en comparación con las máquinas profesionales que muestra el vídeo. Que dure 2 Años una punta que costó $12USD vale la pena...

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Feb 5, 2012)

Me da pena decir esto, pero mi soldador es tan chino que me salio $3USD + la punta por otro lado $4USD, 7 dolares y tiene mas de un año, he soldado de todo...

Me compre 4 soldadores y una punta, tengo tres guardados...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Me da pena decir esto, pero mi soldador es tan chino que me salio $3USD + la punta por otro lado $4USD, 7 dolares y tiene mas de un año, he soldado de todo...
> 
> Me compre 4 soldadores y una punta, tengo tres guardados...



Simplemente, me estoy tardando... 

Gracias por la info.

Saludos!


----------



## maezca (Feb 5, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Me da pena decir esto, pero mi soldador es tan chino que me salio $3USD + la punta por otro lado $4USD, 7 dolares y tiene mas de un año, he soldado de todo...
> 
> Me compre 4 soldadores y una punta, tengo tres guardados...



mi soldador (30w)me salio algo de  20$. Aprox. 5usd y vino con punta de ceramica bastante buena.
Tambien me habia comprado una punta para un viejo soldador, pero era muy gruesa, lo sigue siendo para este nuevo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 7, 2012)

Que cautin tan hermoso, quiero uno parecido.
boy a tener que cambiar mis puntas de cobre por unas ceramicas
aver si las consigo en salto del agua,


----------



## Imzas (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigso, navegando por la red me encontre con este video en el cual muestran como soldan los profesionales.
> Se ve que estan muy bien surtidos de herramienta y con su plumita de flux se hacen maravillas.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


Muy hermoso, daba gusto como deslizaba el estaño sin quemar nada, buen pulso ademas.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Cuanto sale ese liquido que le ponen? Estaría muy bueno para armarse las plaquetas profesionalmente. 
¿Se llama Flux no?


----------



## daormo (Feb 23, 2012)

Este video es buenisimo, ahi enseñan algunos truquitos para soldar y desoldar componentes en placas madre.
Espero les guste¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## djwash (Feb 23, 2012)

Lindo el video, malisimas las Biostar...


----------



## Basalto (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola, les dejo un video interesante de soldado de componentes SMD 



. Pero, ¿Para que utiliza toallitas kimwipes? ¿Son toallitas especiales? Un saludo


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 12, 2012)

No se que problemas tienen ustedes con la punta de cautín, la de cobre que me traía el cautín aun esta impecable, la sustituí por otra según con doble revestimiento (fierro y nikel), lo hice solo por que la que tenia era muy fina y para soldar tenia que hacer contacto con el lateral y por la presión y el tiempo ya esta doblada pero aún así la podría usar, creo que es solo cosa de estañar la y limpiarla constantemente, compré una esponja para eso, pero igual cuando se ensuciaba demasiado (como la ves que la usaron para fundir plástico) era cosa de aplicar estaño y pasta para luego pasar le un pedazo de papel (rápidamente para que no se queme) y repetir tanto como fuese necesario y quedaba de nuevo limpiecita y brillante, cuando termino de usarlo, lo desconecto y dejo que se enfrié unos segundos mientras la estaño y luego le doy una pasada rápida con la esponja ligeramente humedecida, si lo hago cuando el cautín esta a una cierta temperatura queda una capa fina de estaño y la deja brillante.





Ahí me imagino ya saben cual es cual


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

yo sueldo con una fuente de estaño,de un solo saque suelda todo,las terminaciones las hago con una estación soltadora
ademas sueldo con la mano izquierda y derecha sin problemas,es que en mi trabajo sueldo por 8 horas  diarias cuando no armo transformadores,asi que sueldo con los ojos cerrados y sueño con soldar,
como anécdota hace tiempo vino un técnico de philip y le gane en rapidez para soldar ,yo soldaba 2 placas y el estaba en la primera todavía,pero es practica nomas


----------

